# Asus eee pc s101 - wireless/bluetooth led

## Bruners

My s101 is working superb in Gentoo but i have one tiny annoyance left,

If I use the key to turn off wireless/bluetooth (Fn-F2) the LED remains on, in fact i have never seen that led turned off.

So the question is, has anyone had this problem and managed to fix it?

----------

